# 454 loads in ruger please



## rdh (Feb 14, 2006)

been having some trouble with 296 thinking of going to little gun wondering what youall think thanks for replies


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Trouble with 296?

I use H110 and 296, no trouble or problems in my Freedoms Arms 83 or Thompson Center Encore.

OneShotOneKill*


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

What kind of trouble are you having? Are you having high pressure signs? What bullets are you shooting? We need a little more info.


----------

